# A chill is in the air...



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Went out for deer opener and couldn't help but notice that the ice was starting to form on the smaller pits and ponds. It sure planted a seed of anticipation for ice fishing. This year my girlfriend has been begging me to take her out, so I'm just waiting for that first report of early ice. I can't wait. I hope its a good year and I plan on trying out a bunch of new lakes! Anyone else got any plans?
-Tyler


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes, a good year, minus rapid-moving, day-after-day cold fronts. Ugh. Nothing will slow fishing down faster.

I am going to get a Aqua Vu scout. Any advice or reviews?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have thought about ice fishing, but it's still all about waterfowl/deer hunting! Till that is done... The ice fishing is going to wait for me. I looked at my stuff way back in my garage and thought about getting it ready last week. I didn't want to move all the decoys, etc...etc...

Soon...Very soon! :lol:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I love walking out on that early black ice and being able to see right through. Its freaky. And than when you catch a fish you can see it gradually coming up like a white ghost from the murky depths....too cool... :wink:


----------



## csp88 (Sep 27, 2004)

njsimonson said:


> I am going to get a Aqua Vu scout. Any advice or reviews?


Best bang for the buck, you won't be disappointed. I used mine on DL last winter and it worked great.

Chad


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

The scout is a great camera for the money.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i have a 3-4 yr old aqua vu and love it, but still won't come close to my vexilar....which you probably already have, if not, get a flasher


----------

